# Lens Replacement?



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Where's the best place to find lens replacements for goggles (I have Dragon Maces)?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

You can buy them straight from Dragon:
DragonAlliance.com - E Store


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh wow I shoulda realized that. Thanks.


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anybody know any cheaper alternatives to directly from Dragon?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

new goggles off whiskey militia. they usually come with a replacement lense so i'd say thats your best bet. sometimes a new pair of goggles with a nice lense is cheaper then a whole new lense


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

i got the Mace's and i cracked the lens. im not really interested in paying $70 to replace them. haha. esp when i paid $50 from WM. its cheaper to just find new goggles. waiting for some spy soldiers first.


----------

